
A New Digital Archive of 2.2M Images from Photography's First 100 Years - prismatic
http://www.openculture.com/2017/05/visit-a-new-digital-archive-of-2-2-million-images-from-the-first-hundred-years-of-photography.html
======
yial
Direct link to the archive:
[http://www.europeana.eu/portal/en/collections/photography](http://www.europeana.eu/portal/en/collections/photography)

------
JorgeGT
Europeana is a fantastic project, but it has this weird UX/UI bug: your search
terms are added as "tags" in the search bar, but when you delete all of them
to start a new search it triggers a search of the whole archive, which can be
quite slow if you don't have any other filter.

------
matt_wulfeck
Google photos should be partnering with projects like these to use heir
fantastic image recognition system on the library. It would make sorting and
querying so much more interesting.

~~~
acuozzo
> It would make sorting and querying so much more interesting.

Google said the same thing of Usenet when they purchased Deja News, but
looking at how hilariously broken Google Groups' advanced search has been for
the past several years tells me that the service you wish for would only be
functional for a relatively brief period of time.

------
jl6
Some of the metadata links to a site called "semium" which now appears to be a
domain squatter advert.

